# HVAC check-up?



## house92 (Oct 9, 2009)

I notice that a lot of information on HVAC suggests that people have their unit checked before each season to keep it running more efficiently.  Is this really necessary?  I don't know anyone who does this.  My brother called for a check-up a few years ago and the service person acted puzzled.  He continually asked if he was experiencing any problems and was told no, "I just wanted to get a check-up."  The service person told my brother that unless you are having problems, there is really nothing to check.  
Last year,  we had a mouse removed from our furnace due to odor and I asked if he could give it a check-up and he asked if I was having any problems other than the smell.  I said no, and the service person said "then everything should be good."  To me, it's like those commercials that say, "ask your doctor," but when you do ask your doctor, they look at you as though you're crazy.


----------



## kok328 (Oct 9, 2009)

If your not familiar with working on HVAC systems, it doesn't hurt to have it checked and cleaned.  However, if you can fix whatever breaks during the seasons, then I'd pass on it and deal with it when it occurrs.  Some things are predictive and some you just have to wait until it happens.  I guess it's kinda like have an inspection on your auto.
Maybe they'll find something or maybe they just give you some preventive maintenance.
However, given today's economy, I can't see a service company telling you it's not necessary unless your having problems.  There are some things they can maintenance that will improve performance or reduce your chances of a break down.


----------



## travelover (Oct 9, 2009)

On my old furnace I used to oil the blower motor and the fan bearings every season and occasionally vacuum out the burners as light rust flaked off the heat exchanger and fell on the burners.

I had a 95% efficient furnace installed this spring and I asked the installer what maintenance I should do - he said just change the filter. I do keep a check on the humidifier to make sure it is not crusted with minerals and that the AC drain off the A coil is kept clear. Also the PVC inlet and exhaust need to be kept clear of bugs and landscaping growth.


----------



## inspectorD (Oct 9, 2009)

There is plenty of maintinence on A/c and furnaces to be done. I would call another company that wants the work.
Humidifiers get nasty, pans in attics get filled with debrie and the traps clog up, or the pan leaks and you get sheetrock dammage on the ceiling.
Ductwork comes loose, filters need changing and things get dirty.
Heat exchangers go bad and you don't know unless the unit is inspected. Some units are hooked up to well water and the fittings start to corrode.

There are plenty of other things to look at, and sure you can wait for it to become an issue, but when it's 10 below outside...and you wake up and the house is 50 degrees..well..your doing the right thing.


----------

